# Where do I sign up?



## illumulli (May 23, 2020)

I have been using FreeBSD and tinkering with it for about 4 years now and I want to take on a bigger role in the community and really work on the FreeBSD operating system at a lower level in my free time to expand my skill sets. I know a little Assembly and am pretty versed in C. Any tips on where to start this journey? What are some good resources on the kernel source? Anyone want to give me some pointers on the directions I should go?

V/r,

 - J

Thanks!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 23, 2020)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/contributing/contrib-how.html


----------



## George (May 23, 2020)

These types of questions also pop up in the mailing lists from time to time. 
E.g. 
help:I want to contribute to this organisation. Can you some good projects to work on?
Contributing to FreeBSD


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2020)

illumulli said:


> What are some good resources on the kernel source?


"The Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System", 2nd Edition.


----------



## a6h (May 25, 2020)

style(9)
Man pages, Section 2
`find /usr/share/man/man[7] -type f -exec basename {} \; | awk -F. '{print $1}' | xargs man 7`
/usr/src
/usr/src/tools/tools/editing/freebsd.vim
games/cowsay
https://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sh.html


----------

